# Wired connection, no packets received



## th63 (Sep 6, 2008)

hi,

i have a similar problem, packets sent but none received.
i was on skype and installed webcam software, at which point my internet explorer stopped working, but skype still worked and was online. but now neither work...there is no connection.

my computer is windows 2000
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : oem-86f693a3c53
Primary DNS Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No




(the other computer on my network is XP):

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : xxxxx-Home
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-B6-CA-0B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 06 September 2008 14:32:52
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 09 September 2008 14:32:52

PLEASE CAN YOU HELP????


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: WG111v3 won't work, no packets received*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: WG111v3 won't work, no packets received*

Actually, your problem is not nearly the same, this is obviously a wired connection, not a wireless one.


Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## th63 (Sep 6, 2008)

ok understood. sorry it's my first time.

here are the results:

Microsoft Windows 2000 [Version 5.00.2195]
(C) Copyright 1985-2000 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>IPCONFIG

Windows 2000 IP Configuration


C:\Documents and Settings\User>PING

Usage: ping [-t] [-a] [-n count] [-l size] [-f] [-i TTL] [-v TOS]
[-r count] [-s count] [[-j host-list] | [-k host-list]]
[-w timeout] destination-list

Options:
-t Ping the specified host until stopped.
To see statistics and continue - type Control-Break;
To stop - type Control-C.
-a Resolve addresses to hostnames.
-n count Number of echo requests to send.
-l size Send buffer size.
-f Set Don't Fragment flag in packet.
-i TTL Time To Live.
-v TOS Type Of Service.
-r count Record route for count hops.
-s count Timestamp for count hops.
-j host-list Loose source route along host-list.
-k host-list Strict source route along host-list.
-w timeout Timeout in milliseconds to wait for each reply.


C:\Documents and Settings\User>PING

Usage: ping [-t] [-a] [-n count] [-l size] [-f] [-i TTL] [-v TOS]
[-r count] [-s count] [[-j host-list] | [-k host-list]]
[-w timeout] destination-list

Options:
-t Ping the specified host until stopped.
To see statistics and continue - type Control-Break;
To stop - type Control-C.
-a Resolve addresses to hostnames.
-n count Number of echo requests to send.
-l size Send buffer size.
-f Set Don't Fragment flag in packet.
-i TTL Time To Live.
-v TOS Type Of Service.
-r count Record route for count hops.
-s count Timestamp for count hops.
-j host-list Loose source route along host-list.
-k host-list Strict source route along host-list.
-w timeout Timeout in milliseconds to wait for each reply.


C:\Documents and Settings\User>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\User>PING yahoo.com
Unknown host yahoo.com.

C:\Documents and Settings\User>






sorry I'm not sure how to find the IP addresses


----------



## th63 (Sep 6, 2008)

(P.S. I doubt this is any help but I'm not sure, as i dont know what an ethernet is!... but this is the info from the other pc on the network.)



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Vince>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Vince-Home
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-B6-CA-0B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 07 September 2008 11:02:19
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 10 September 2008 11:02:19


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## th63 (Sep 6, 2008)

ok just the one device:

RTL8139(A) PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter

however there are no signs of any problems anywhere. no red or yellow marks, no port conflicts.

if i plug the same adapter into a different computer the internet works.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I need to see the results from the problem computer, looking at the good one does me no good.


----------



## th63 (Sep 6, 2008)

from the problem computer i can find no problems in the device manager. there is no red x in in ther network adapter section, and no yellow ? or ! are displayed

just pointing out that the external network adapter is not faulty. the problem came when installing cheap webcam software, so maybe its some kind of conflict, or a firewall related problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What about the IPCONFIG /ALL from the computer that doesn't work?


----------



## th63 (Sep 6, 2008)

it says: 

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : oem-86f693a3c53
Primary DNS Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's it? Let's see this from that computer.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## th63 (Sep 6, 2008)

for the third time.........the problem computer has no red or yellow marks anywhere in the device manager 

that is all the ip info


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

And you don't want to tell me the devices listed as I asked in the first numbered bullet? Any reason why not? Do you want to give enough information for me to help or just keep guessing?


----------



## th63 (Sep 6, 2008)

th63 said:


> ok just the one device:
> 
> RTL8139(A) PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
> 
> however there are no signs of any problems anywhere. no red or yellow marks, no port conflicts.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry, somehow I missed that. 

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## th63 (Sep 6, 2008)

ah great
i haven't tried it just yet. i am on windows 2000 though. do you know if it will work here?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not having good luck here. For 2K, let's use the proper repair.

Automated WINSOCK Fix all Windows Versions

I'll get it together yet. :smile:


----------



## th63 (Sep 6, 2008)

ok nice one. i just tried this Automated WINSOCK Fix program, but had no luck... it just says no problems found


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*


----------



## th63 (Sep 6, 2008)

hey sorry, i actually got someone in today to have a look at it and he just updated me to XP which solved the problem thank god! i think even with access to the computer it would have taken a long time to fix.

But thank you so much anyway. I'm very greatful for all your efforts

keep up the good work!


----------

